# Just Got A new SW Guy



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Never wanted to try one of these as they tend to be finicky eaters. But now I have my 135G as salt and 180 Pounds of LR, he has lots to eat. He is having a blast, working out well!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

One More pic


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those are awesome lookin fish. my lfs has them all the time. when i get a salt water tank i want one of those.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hellooooooooooooo beautiful...very nice..


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah i saw one of those the other day and it was one of the best looking fish ive ever seen


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice!
Do you have a sump? It seems like a sump is good for keeping a thriving colony of small crustaceans for mandarins. Good luck with him!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet
i had mo=ine for about 6 months before it died
i dident have that much live rock though
good luck


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

acestro said:


> Nice!
> Do you have a sump? It seems like a sump is good for keeping a thriving colony of small crustaceans for mandarins. Good luck with him!


 Nope No Sump and No protein skimmer. He is swimming in the front of the tank and he nibbles the brine shrimp when I put it in. I have 6 Different types of frozen food for my salt tank, so far he has taken to 2 of them! My LR that is in the tank has been in varoius tanks of my for over a year, so the rock is very mature. But yeah I have never seen a SW fish so colorful...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet, gobies r my fav, better look after him!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Mandarin gobies are my favorite small SW fish!! Theyre so awesome.

Try and get some others of different colors that'll be so awesome.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

very cool GB


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

garybusey said:


> Never wanted to try one of these as they tend to be finicky eaters. But now I have my 135G as salt and 180 Pounds of LR, he has lots to eat. He is having a blast, working out well!


 thats one damin colourfull fish man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

"I have 6 Different types of frozen food for my salt tank, so far he has taken to 2 of them!"

That is a nice way to start off!!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

acestro said:


> "I have 6 Different types of frozen food for my salt tank, so far he has taken to 2 of them!"
> 
> That is a nice way to start off!!!


 Yeah I was Anticipating he would MAYBE take to one kind but both of the kinds of vegi food I have for my Tangs he likes too. It's funny everyone but my Head Clownfish has taken to a Veggie/Meat Diet, But not the Clown. Only meat for him he won't touch the other stuff. Yet the other 2 clowns I have in the tank eat everything! Go figure...


----------

